# Programa para calcular capacitores



## steinlager

Bueno quizas ya este posteado y demas, pero queria ofrecerles un pequeño programita q hice con mis pocos conocimientos de VB, el programa esta funcionando, solo me faltan los detalles finales y demas. Que tengo pensado terminarlos en el transcurso de esta semana

Espero q les sirva.

PD: No sabia donde ponerlo, creo q este subforo es el mas apropiado.

SI alguno tiene alguna sugerencia o algo q aportar no dude en hacermelo saber.

Saludos. Stein^^


Si les da un error al inicializar la aplicacion, esto se debe a que tienen una version vieja de Microsoft.NET Framework. Pueden descargarla desde la pagina oficial de Microsoft Aqui


----------



## farzy

te felicito,es bueno sobre todo para los capacitores ceramicos (creo que lo hiciste pensando en eso) o de lenteja o como les digan cada quien en su pais, echale ganas y adelante, ya solo le faltaria un nombre mas adecuado (no se me ocurre nada por el momento). no se... tal vez la figura del capacitor con el numero indicado o algo asi, yo no tengo ni idea de programacion.

saludos.


----------



## capitanp

este programa fomenta la vagancia (pereza) porque que es mas facil que mover sufijos multiplicando y dividiendo por 1000 , cosa que no hace falta ni una calcularora solo la cabeza

Faradio
← x 1000 / →
Milifaradio
← x 1000 / →
Microfaradio
← x 1000 / →
Nanofaradio
← x 1000 / →
Picofaradio


PD:va con onda, esto es un foro y queria dejar mi opiñon


----------



## Selkir

Está muy bien este programita, es sencillo y util.


----------



## Power-off

Gracias! lo he descargado y funciona de maravila me parece muy util


----------



## El Pelado

Maravilloso, felicitaciones! pasó a ser parte de mi pendrive, coincido en que deberias cambiarle el nombre "Bola bola"   no es muy marquetinero que digamos!   Propongamos nombres Sres foristas!
Por ejemplo "Capa calc"   (me queme el cerebro eh!  )


----------



## BeToR

Felicidades, un programa sencillo pero eficaz y útil. Te quedó muy bien, pero también pienso que el nombre se podría cambiar alguno mas adecuado. Suerte si lo piensas mejorar.


----------



## 7demian7

No encuentro que fomente la pereza,..., de hecho gracias a este programa por fin me quedo claro la nomenclatura,.., felicitaciones.


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS

Excelente programa, la grafica agradable, sugerencias? ninguna, mil gracias por la colaboracion


----------



## Vegetal Digital

gracias, ahora entendi como se anota en los capacitores "lenteja" 
Lo guarde en una carpeta microcontroladores, ahi habia un programa q se llama timercalc (sacada de este foro) asi que le puse capacitancia_calc


----------



## davidsuarez

Este programa es buenísimo tiene para ver resistencias y capacitores entre otras cosas útiles y lo comparto con ustedes, si tienen otro similar por favor compártanlo


----------



## ljavier87

buen programa amigo muy util para no estar perdiendo el tiempo de ver de cuanto son las capacitores. muchas gracias


----------



## ESC

davidsuarez dijo:
			
		

> Este programa es buenísimo tiene para ver resistencias y capacitores entre otras cosas útiles y lo comparto con ustedes, si tienen otro similar por favor compártanlo



Muchas gracias por este aporte.


----------



## chacarock

baje un par de ese mismo post, pero no tube tiempo de provarlos, pero son unas herramientas jeniales, igual no deveriamos desconocer los metodos maetmaticos de conversion, ami me cuesta todabia, devo recurrir a los apuntes cada ves que necesito  ceramicos, un saludo y muy buenos los aoprtes


----------



## Mingo17

Excelente el programita del panita steinlager, pero de verdad un mejor asesor con el nombre... creo q tengo un programita parecido


----------



## arg

Excelente programa siempre eh tenido problemas de lecturas a los capacitores ceramicos y de poliester luego los confundia por la numeracion.

Por cierto un capacitor de 2.2 pF que nomenclatura lleva?

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> este programa fomenta la vagancia (pereza) porque que es mas facil que mover sufijos multiplicando y dividiendo por 1000 , cosa que no hace falta ni una calcularora solo la cabeza
> 
> Faradio
> ← x 1000 / →
> Milifaradio
> ← x 1000 / →
> Microfaradio
> ← x 1000 / →
> Nanofaradio
> ← x 1000 / →
> Picofaradio
> 
> Hola, podrías explicarme como es el sistema? Yo siempre trate con la de tres simple, pero no estoy comprendiendo este sistema
> 
> Gracias un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> PD:va con onda, esto es un foro y queria dejar mi opiñon


----------



## enyel

Muy bueno para nosotros los araganes


----------



## biosw

Gracias muy buen programa util para mi


----------



## CAYSER

aqui otro programita para calcular condensadores ,espero que les sirva y en my opinion es muy bueno siempre lo he usado para verificar mis calculos y los aseguro que sirve muy bien ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el que puso carlos flores es el que uso generalmente. tengo uno de resistencias para cuando la neurona no quiere andar

steinlager, el programa dentro del archivo rar se llama de esa forma en conmemoracion a mi nick?????????

saludos


----------



## agustokpo

esta muy capado tu programa man, soy re bago y me enferma calcular, al final todos los inventos son para fomentar la vagancia, no tenes algun programa que haga todas las cosas de la casa??jojojojo, salu2 a la vagancia.


----------



## ricardo25

buen programa colega, no tengo mayores problemas con los capacitores pero es bastante util en esos dias en q todo te sale mal XD
gracias por el aporte, lo descargue y funka de veras


----------



## gregoriorg

Si no esta cerrado el tema subire un probador de capasitores


----------



## el-rey-julien

arg dijo:


> Excelente programa siempre eh tenido problemas de lecturas a los capacitores ceramicos y de poliester luego los confundia por la numeracion.
> 
> Por cierto un capacitor de 2.2 pF que nomenclatura lleva?
> 
> Saludos



solo  dice 2,2 y tiene  una ralla negra subrayando el numero .
casi todos los capacitores chicos no llevan 3 números  por  ejemplo uno de 10pf solo dice 10,de 22 pf solo 22 y la rayita puede estar o no.
con la practica no ace falta ningun progama es como con las resistencias al mirarlas uno sabe el valor casi imediatamente


----------



## melchor

estos programitas estansuper interesantes asi nos evitamos el estar carculando  cuando mf o nano f ect super bien


----------



## thecrazydiamond

muy buenos los programitas


----------



## TiTaNB009

*muy buenos software¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Hector CDN

muy bueno el programita ! gracias! 
me ha ayudado mucho para verificar calculos muchas gracias saludes


----------



## RaymerFull

hola a todos si me ayudaran di un examen y me vino solo esto .47 y bueno mis amigos y yo decimos q*UE* es  47 pico faradios haber si alguien me ayuda porfavor es urgente


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro, Raymer.

Usualmente cuando vienen en esa notación se refieren al valor en uF.
Serán entonces 0,47uF.

Y no sé si te habrás dado cuenta, pero el "urgente" espanta las respuestas. Te recomiendo no usarlo o que te sientes a esperar unos días la respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno he de decir que me acabo de descargar los programitas y estan +10 gracias a los compañeros del foro que los subieron

HADES


----------



## angel36

que bueno tener la tecnologia asi por mas que digan que no seguramente llegara un punto despues de buscar los valores en los programas en que de tanto verlo se te quedaran en la cabeza gravados..... y ya no tendremos que husarlo por lo menos en los valores mas husuales... 

Gracias por los aportes y compartirlos


----------



## panxozu

programas sencillos pero muy útiles , también he hecho uno así para practicar un poco con la programación. Pero es recomendable aprenderselos, no vas a encendar la compu solo para consultar el valor de un capacitor.


----------



## HADES

panxozu dijo:


> programas sencillos pero muy útiles , también he hecho uno así para practicar un poco con la programación. Pero es recomendable aprenderselos, no vas a encendar la compu solo para consultar el valor de un capacitor.



No si lo usas en la version para aplicacion Java para el celular


----------



## panxozu

esa estuvo buena, tienes razón, yo tengo el de resistencias para esos momentos de amnesia  (cada vez menos usado), el de capacitores no lo he visto. Pero después de un tiempo algo se recuerda.


----------



## IAO

Bueno bajè dos de èstos programas para observar como funcionan..

Gracias por compartir....

Hola..

El assist_142 està espectacular lo recomiendo ampliamente.

Los otros, ya los habìa visto.


----------



## Robyy

Gracias muy util


----------



## madness19

excelentes programas me serviran de mucho, gracias.

salu2!!!


----------



## tinchobrc

Graciaaas.. siempre es bueno terner a mano uno...


----------



## tomas1783

vaya que buenos estan estos programas y la verdad es que me ayudaron bastante ya que soy nobato todavia


----------



## jhcali

Buenos dias!!!
Que buenos programitas... gracias y aprovechando que se habla de condensadores.
Que puede causar en un circuito las diferencia del voltaje entre condensadores, ... me explico que puede causar cambiar uno de 10uf. 16v por 10uf.25v.
gracias.
Cordialmente JHCALI


----------



## Cacho

jhcali dijo:


> ...que puede causar cambiar uno de 10uf. 16v por 10uf.25v.


En el 98% de los casos no pasa nada de nada. En el 2% puede haber diferencias (en general levemente) apreciables.

Me explico: Al variar la tensión de aislación varía la ESR (la resistencia equivalente en serie). No es una regla fija, pero casi siempre es así.
En usos comunes o de poca corriente, prácticamente no habrá cambios de ningún tipo, en usos de mucha corriente o de altas frecuencias puede aparecer un acortamiento de la vida útil entre casos (distinta tensión de aislación), durando menos los de mayor ESR.







Esa es una tabla, hay otras, donde podés ver cómo varía la ESR con la tensión de aislación. Ojo, no es única ni universal, pero sirve para ejemplificar el punto.

En resumidas cuentas, podemos decir que en general no pasa nada si usamos un condensador con una tensión *mayor* a la necesaria. Si fuera menor, explotaría (¡y lo lindo que suenan! ).

Saludos


----------



## jhcali

gracias... este es el lugar indicado.


Cacho dijo:


> En el 98% de los casos no pasa nada de nada. En el 2% puede haber diferencias (en general levemente) apreciables.
> 
> Me explico: Al variar la tensión de aislación varía la ESR (la resistencia equivalente en serie). No es una regla fija, pero casi siempre es así.
> En usos comunes o de poca corriente, prácticamente no habrá cambios de ningún tipo, en usos de mucha corriente o de altas frecuencias puede aparecer un acortamiento de la vida útil entre casos (distinta tensión de aislación), durando menos los de mayor ESR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esa es una tabla, hay otras, donde podés ver cómo varía la ESR con la tensión de aislación. Ojo, no es única ni universal, pero sirve para ejemplificar el punto.
> 
> En resumidas cuentas, podemos decir que en general no pasa nada si usamos un condensador con una tensión *mayor* a la necesaria. Si fuera menor, explotaría (¡y lo lindo que suenan! ).
> 
> Saludos


----------



## oswaldo10

ufff que aporte estos programas para los que empesamos en esto de la electronica gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

mira aqui http://witronica.com/herramientas:calculadores_de_todo_tipo
y aqui en la Witronica en la sección ''electrónica básica '' http://witronica.com/


----------



## oswaldo10

mil gracias desde colombia esta muy buena esa pagina lo voy a rotar en el colegio


----------



## Renoxxx

Muchas gracias, me a quedado re bien el programita y funciona de perlas n.n!!!


----------



## alvaroricaldi

gracias amigo espero que me ayude





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el que puso carlos flores es el que uso generalmente. tengo uno de resistencias para cuando la neurona no quiere andar
> 
> steinlager, el programa dentro del archivo rar se llama de esa forma en conmemoracion a mi nick?????????
> 
> saludos



como descargo?
please


----------



## zeta_bola_1

alvaroricaldi dijo:


> gracias amigo espero que me ayude
> 
> como descargo?
> please



cual?    (completando caracteres)


----------



## davidgsuarezp

Pues tu programa me parece muy bueno y ahorra mucho tiempo cuando tienes muchos capacitores acumulados y quisieras saber su valor, claro si no tienes capacimetro, o aun si lo tienes el programa te serviría  para corroborar el valor y mucho mas si no sabes leer el código.
Aparte de todo he logrado juntar unos cuantos programas de este estilo incluyendo el tuyo que desde ya se les sera de mucha utilidad a todos aquellos que han dado su opinión en este foro.
 Este es el enlace
http://todotecnicoymas.blogspot.com/search/label/CODIGO%20DE%20CAPACITORES


----------



## Alexsky

Que buenos programas, sin duda me seran de gran ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

para a quellos que tenien dispositivos con adroid les recomiendo esta app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.android.demi.elettronica


----------



## Seba 1481

Hola gente bueno ando a full pero si alguno tiene alguna idea para hacer un programa me avisan es aporte para el foro lo haria en c# eso si alguien tendria que pasarme los datos de electronica porque soy novato


----------



## ivanalcoba

Hola las dos que dejaron tienen algunos errores. Si se digita 0.1uf te lo convierte a 1000 nf con codigo 105, y si pones 100 nf te da 0.1uf con codigo 104


----------

